# A historic bomb



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Alex decided to spread the love with some nasty old cigars in yellow cello and sent me a 5'er to sample. 
I can't remember exactly the age on these but they are quite old. Hopefully Alex will chime in with the details.

Thank you very much Alex, over the top. Now you know I will be in Florida just to :mn you back.
Now am I supposed to dip them in Da Sauce?

I tried my best but the pics don't do these cigars any justice.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

n3uka said:


>


Damn .... look at that wrapper !!!! DR:dr:dr:drL !!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Yummy! :dr Hope you enjoy them... soon!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Stained yellow cellophane never looked so good. It couldn't have gone to a better man. :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice hit.
:tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Great hit. What year are the gars? :dr


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

mmmmm old excaliburs and padrons, great hit Alex :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome hit! Enjoy em!! They look :dr


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I started smokin a few years before this...sheesh...amazing! WTG!!:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice...an aged bomb!!! :dr :dr

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow!! :dr They look sooooo tasty. Enjoy!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one bloomin hit ! :tu


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Dude, that cello has jaundice!!!! Excellent selection of smokes, and if those Padrons have that age, they must be close to tasting similar to the anniversaries......


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

duckmanco said:


> Dude, that cello has jaundice!!!! Excellent selection of smokes, and if those Padrons have that age, they must be close to tasting similar to the anniversaries......


 the Padrons seem to have more age (deeper yellow cello) than the Excaliburs..............but both are tastey....................found them at a not so local B&M...................best guess is 5 yrs old


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> the Padrons seem to have more age (deeper yellow cello) than the Excaliburs..............but both are tastey....................found them at a not so local B&M...................best guess is 5 yrs old


Close. I called 2 previous owners of the shop and they said they were already there. This dates them to at least 1997. I will eventually get the date they were originally purchased, but it will take some time to get as I could not get a number to owner of the shop prior to them.

Ron


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

That is beautiful.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice! I bet they will be super!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> Very nice! I bet they will be super!


well..............they don't suck.................................:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks for the intel update



Ron1YY said:


> Close. I called 2 previous owners of the shop and they said they were already there. This dates them to at least 1997. I will eventually get the date they were originally purchased, but it will take some time to get as I could not get a number to owner of the shop prior to them.
> 
> Ron


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

That hit has a "Hurt so good" note to it! Nice job!:tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice Hit Snkbyt!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> Nice Hit Snkbyt!!


thanks..............we herf monthly if you ever want to join us


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice hit.....keep us updated on how they are. :dr


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So, under threat of repossession of the cigars if I didn't smoke one soon, I enjoyed one of the Excaliburs this evening.

As I took it out of it's yellowed wrapper it smelled like I was unwrapping a candy bar. It was a very dark and even wrapper. 
You can really tell that the oils had done their magic on this cigar. The prelight draw was nice with a bit of sweetness. 
It lit perfectly and maintained a straight burn the whole way through. The ash was very tight and a charcoal color.

You can tell that age really loved this cigar. It was very smooth and flavorful from first light all the way to the nub. 
It was just like a very fine chocolate bar. Not too sweet but oh so creamy.

Trying to take a shot of the yellow cello. Once again the pic doesn't do it justice.









I turned the flash off to show the burn. I have never seen this on any other cigar I have smoked. 
This was a good minute after I had taken a puff.









Getting close to the end. I tried to get every last bit. I really should have brought a toothpick.









Thanks again Alex for the great bomb and a chance to smoke some history :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

your welcome....................glad it didn't suck for ya......................think I'll have one again now :ss


----------

